# [Heisec] ePerso: Besser mit Standard- oder Komfort-Leser



## Newsfeed (9 August 2011)

Die XSS-Lücke, die den Exploit zum ePerso erleichtert hatte, ist geschlossen. Das Problem, dass der Ausweis bei Verwendung eines Basislesers ferngesteuert werden kann, besteht jedoch weiter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

